# NYC Miller Place Sub Layout



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

The New York Central Miller Place Sub is a fictitious line that runs in the 30's through the 50's around Robins home town are.
The Long Island Railroad was actually in that area but my railroad will depict an imaginary theme there.
The NEW NYC Sub will be in a 7’6” X 4’8”' area and use L girder bench work and Homasote top. I have decided to use DCC and new DCC friendly Walthers code 83 turnouts and Atlas code 83 Flex.

The layout is now about 5% complete and will start to lay track soon.


http://youtu.be/d0bxRVo8gKs











Today I got the bench work done and am waiting for a sheet of homasote to arrive on tuesday.
































Thanks for stopping in, Mike & Robin


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sawdust is a-flyin'! Sweet ... lookin' forward to your progress.

Do you plan to lay the homasote directly on top of the 1-by cross braces? That's risky, in my opinion ... I think over time, the homasote will sag inbetween the braces, especially if humidity / moisture is any concern. Maybe consider MDF, instead?

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Sawdust is a-flyin'! Sweet ... lookin' forward to your progress.
> 
> Do you plan to lay the homasote directly on top of the 1-by cross braces? That's risky, in my opinion ... I think over time, the homasote will sag inbetween the braces, especially if humidity / moisture is any concern. Maybe consider MDF, instead?
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , yes homasote direct. We do not have humidity problems here.
I have constructed my last 5 layouts using it and the HO clubs layout as well with no issues.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Fifer said:


> Thanks TJ , yes homasote direct. We do not have humidity problems here.
> I have constructed my last 5 layouts using it and the HO clubs layout as well with no issues.
> Thanks , Mike


My lay out is made with homasote. I have never had problems with sagging. One of the house that is was in was very dry in the winter and I had the track in the yard buckle from the board drying out. Now i try to manage the humidity in the man cave.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Southern said:


> My lay out is made with homasote. I have never had problems with sagging. One of the house that is was in was very dry in the winter and I had the track in the yard buckle from the board drying out. Now i try to manage the humidity in the man cave.


Homasote 440 has no issues as it is a water resistant flooring sound board.

Thanks , Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lookin good, i like the progress so far


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> lookin good, i like the progress so far


New Berlin , Thanks and I see you are having some great fun as well!

Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Fifer said:


> Homasote 440 has no issues as it is a water resistant flooring sound board.
> 
> Thanks , Mike


 I must be wrong on the name of what that stuff is that my layout is made of. It is not something that you would make a floor out of. It is more like tick cardboard.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Southern said:


> I must be wrong on the name of what that stuff is that my layout is made of. It is not something that you would make a floor out of. It is more like tick cardboard.


Homasote is a 5/8 thick grey dense recycled pressed paper board.
http://www.homasote.com/products/440-Soundbarrier.aspx
Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: homasote ...

Sounds like I stand corrected. Thanks for the lesson / info, above!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Re: homasote ...
> 
> Sounds like I stand corrected. Thanks for the lesson / info, above!
> 
> TJ


Well I can not speak for other regions with high humidity , but it works well here.
Thanks TJ

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Today I got my undec Atlas HH600 finished with the exception of rusting the wheels. This locomotive was done from a 1939 photo of this locomotive, long before sill stripes and safety hand rail paint. The only real error is the wrong style lettering but it does not bother me.





























Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice engine, what is it, switcher?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> nice engine, what is it, switcher?


Yes , it is an Alco HH600 first built in 1939.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to the Homasote topic, again ...

I've learned that Homasote is company offering several fiber/board material products. The one that I was thinking of (sag, bad with water, etc.) is more soft cardboard like. However, as noted above, you guys were right ... Homasote 440 which is used as a sound-deadening sublayer works well on train layouts. In fact ...

I took the kids to the Bay State Model RR Museum today near Boston ... their spring Open House. I was intrigued to see that they've used H 440 extensively throughout their layout. In their application, they are laying it on top of plywood, rather than using it as the structural panel between supports itself. But they did tout it's ability to dampen noise/vibration, and said that it cuts fairly easity.

So ... chalk up another one for the Homasote 440.

TJ


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Fifer,

Being an NY Central nut, I have to say, nice loco! Looked up the Homasote 440, Lowes carries it supposedly, but it says "currently unavailable" for all the stores near me.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Fifer,
> 
> Being an NY Central nut, I have to say, nice loco! Looked up the Homasote 440, Lowes carries it supposedly, but it says "currently unavailable" for all the stores near me.


Ours says the same thing and they will not order it smaller than a pallet.
I get mine from a local lumber dealer and even he has to order it from Albuquerque.
Thanks for the shout on the HH600.
Here was my motivation.











Mike


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice. I am originaly from, and soon returning to, the Western part of NY. We had our own tiny railroad that used to run along our lake front, the Silver Lake Railroad. It's mostly all gone now, all 7 miles of it!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Nice. I am originaly from, and soon returning to, the Western part of NY. We had our own tiny railroad that used to run along our lake front, the Silver Lake Railroad. It's mostly all gone now, all 7 miles of it!


Wow , you could model the whole thing in a garage !!!! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is new progress on the NYC layout as of this AM.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T12amwQhez4

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Mike,

There's not many guys who could talk about some shelves with trains in a tiny pantry closet and make it exciting. However, most guys don't have a slew of tricks up their sleeve, like you.

As always, your videos are a treat to watch ... packed with informative tips and ideas.

Thanks for keeping us posted (again) ... even if it's in the tiny pantry this time!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> There's not many guys who could talk about some shelves with trains in a tiny pantry closet and make it exciting. However, most guys don't have a slew of tricks up their sleeve, like you.
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ , I can see it all in my head, just need to get it done!!

Mike


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Mike,

As always, very good documentation of your progress! Can't wait for the end result! Concerning your track cleaning video, I have one of those Roco cars, but the two piece wheels fell to pieces and the body is not so hot. You say a standard 40' boxcar shell will fit? Also, any recomendations for replacement wheelsets that will work? Thanks a bunch, can't wait to see that HH600 in action!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Mike,
> 
> As always, very good documentation of your progress! Can't wait for the end result! Concerning your track cleaning video, I have one of those Roco cars, but the two piece wheels fell to pieces and the body is not so hot. You say a standard 40' boxcar shell will fit? Also, any recomendations for replacement wheelsets that will work? Thanks a bunch, can't wait to see that HH600 in action!


If you are talking the N Scale car , yes an MT 40' box will fit with only a little cutting of the track cleaners frame. Replace the wheel sets with Micro-Trains.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## SKMoss (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike,

I started to ask if you were going to start carrying HO in the store and spotted the link in the Sig. Bounced around the site for a few minutes. Do you expect to start carrying rolling stock, structures, etc? Engines?

Steve


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I now have the backdrop painted as well as all the cork and track down. I also was able to get all of the tortoise machines in. A little wiring will likely be next.














































Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice backdrop/cloud work, Mike. I recall watching your video on your nice painting techniques there!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice backdrop/cloud work, Mike. I recall watching your video on your nice painting techniques there!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , on these I tried something new. I stippled them with a sock. No none I was wearing !!!
It looks OK but I should have forgotten the air brush!

Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice layout. Regarding the single portal at the wall..............is track going to go into the next room or will there be a major collision between the wall and the locomotive?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Very nice layout. Regarding the single portal at the wall..............is track going to go into the next room or will there be a major collision between the wall and the locomotive?


It will just be a scene block.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great Mike.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Looks great Mike.


Thanks so much Scott. Now all I need is more time!!

Mike


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah.....don't we all need more time.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I love how fast your layout is progressing.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Southern said:


> I love how fast your layout is progressing.


It is surprising me as well. It has been quite some time since I have done a layout in such a small place.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is the latest video #3.

http://youtu.be/C-Wpt_4iGVQ

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is what I have been doing lately. I have a good start to the backdrop on the right hand wall.




























Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks very nice Mike.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Mike,

Backdrops are looking GREAT !!!

Thanks for the updates.

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Carl and TJ. Now I am sort of hung up on the transition to the down town on the back wall.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a Walthers kit I have been working on for the layout. All I need to do is install the side steps and name the building. It will likely be the Miricle Furniture Company whode slogan is "If it's a great peice of furniture, It's a Miricle".


































Mike


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome kit! Any ideas what your going to name the building??

-J.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike, I would answer the phone at my buddy's auto shop if he was busy "Ronnies miracle repairs, if it runs when Ronnies done, it's a miracle". He would get po'd but people loved it.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

That warehouse looks wonderful! Very realistic "concrete" work, weathering, etc.

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I have finally been able to get a little work done on the Miller Place Sub.
Here is video #4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVSmqlkoeI8&feature=youtube_gdata

Thanks , Mike


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Gonna be nice,look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice work Mike, the whole back drop is fantastic.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Don and Stan , the backdrop is kinda tough if you really need it as part of a close up scene.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I will try to do a video soon , but here are some still shots of the finished backdrop on the south (or left ) side.






























Thanks , Mike


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

looks good!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> looks good!!


Thanks Joe , The flats need a little more work plus lighting but it is getting there.
Mike


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

great work there, I like the Mirical furniture building!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> great work there, I like the Mirical furniture building!


Thanks NBRR , I am partial to it as well.

Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally got the Video #6 on the Miller Place Sub. done. Not much new but here goes ......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLBfSMr15KQ

Thanks , Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fifer said:


> It will likely be the Miricle Furniture Company whode slogan is "If it's a great peice of furniture, It's a Miricle".
> Mike


Mike,

Not sure if your "i" spelling is intentional. Do you mean "miracle"? (Hate to see you print out some nice nameboards with an unintentional typo.)

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Mike,
> 
> Not sure if your "i" spelling is intentional. Do you mean "miracle"? (Hate to see you print out some nice nameboards with an unintentional typo.)
> 
> ...


Thanks and yep my spelling sucks.
Thanks TJ , Mike


----------

